
Why New Jersey’s Unemployment Insurance System Uses 60 Y/O Programming Language - jelliclesfarm
https://slate.com/technology/2020/04/new-jersey-unemployment-cobol-coronavirus.html
======
2fafbbe1f54ee2c
The "a 60 years old programming language" thing is such an odd opening given
that you could also say that anything running C is "technology from the 1970s"
using the same logic. It's a shame that following that statement, a
significant chunk of the article seems to be spent countering the idea that
it's and old, uncool language.

I wish more words had been given to why FL tried and failed to get something
newer off the ground while MA succeeded. While the legacy system might work
just fine, extending its lifetime might just be kicking the can further down
the line, increasing maintenance costs and making transition an even riskier
change along the way.

